# Anyone else have Menopur and Pregnl?



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Ladies, 

I have been told I'll be having Menopur at 75 units and a Pregnl injection at 10,000 units.. this seems a lot.. does anyone know the norm?  I'm also being given progesterone pessaries of 400mg per day for 2 weeks... as I was a little low in progesterone on my last blood test.. 

Thank you xx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi CMJ, 

The menopur is low compared to my intake on all my cycles. I have between 225-375iu of menopur then I also took 150iu of Fostimon and I had 10,000 iu of pregnal for EC and I also had 3 x 2500iu of pregnal recovery shots on 2ww and I'm on 900mg of progesterone!! 

So don't think they are high at all. 

Best of luck flower.. is this your first cycle?

xxx


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi,

I had 150u of menopur every other day and a trigger shot and got only 1 follicle - same as I'd in a natural cycle with no meds. So, it was decided to cancel IUI and do timed-intercourse instead (which didn't work unfortunately). 
  
best of luck hope y would respond with more follies


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Altai and hbkmorris,

Thank you for your replies - looks like they vary the drug dosage then.. they said they would adjust depending on how my body reacts.. 

HBKmorris,  it will be my third cycle and last of IUI.. but my first stimulated one... I've been very worried about the drugs as my sister was given clomid and had twins.. but lost one after giving birth, 3 months old.. she is still not the same person and it was very tramatic and just scares me so much.  It's getting to the point where I will try anything though.. me being 36 and my Fiance 47 :/

Thank you ladies xxxx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh CMJ, 

That's such sad news about your sister, my heart goes out to her. Very traumatic and very much still very roar for her every day. So sorry. 

Clomid does increase the changes as it releases more eggs but to be fair it is very rare and still is quote rare with IVF when you look at how many ladies go through IVF and have more than one transferred. 

With IUI the chances (rom my understanding) is eve slimmer so please don't over concern or worry yourself.. easier said than done I know. 

Look at me 5 cycles all with 2 transferred an nothing then 6th go and again two more transferred and they can only see one sack... human nature has a strange way of making a natural selection. I'm so worried about my one bean as i' so much older now but I'm trying my absolute best to be positive.. I' just praying my scan on Friday is a happy one. 

I wish you loads of luck xx


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Hbkmorris, 

Thank you for your reply  I'm just really unsure what to do.. I try to be positive but can't help the fear cos of my sisters experience.. she's so lucky that she still has one of the twins, a gorgeous girl.. but she still pines over her lost one 

You have been through it but your dream has come true.. well done for being positive..  and I wish you all the very best with your scan.. it will be ok  you deserve it to be after all you've been through.. 

Just out of interest.. what clinic did you give up on?  I've heard some negatives about mine.. which is also a bit worrying :/ xxx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Bless you, the fear you share is a fear anyone would share with what you have been through with your sister. I have hue fears as I've so many close friends who have had so many miscarriages it's so difficult to fear anything but at times..  BUT you have to remain positive to full fill your dreams and wishes and as I say the chances of twin pregnancy are very small if you look at the whole picture. 

Thank you for your kind wishes. I don't think I will ever stop my worries until I can see a heartbeat and then 12 weeks.. Just   with all my heart there is a god and this is my time after all the traumas and nightmare I have been through. 

My previous hospital was in the midlands BWH terrible time there and wasted far to much money and time on thinking they could help me. I then moved to MFS in Tamworth and I wish I'd gone to them from the start. They are amazing and I can say that after having a failed cycle with them in Jan 2013.... They tailor make a protocol for you and they close monitor to and treat you as an individual not a general run of the mill patient. 

You truly have to feel comfortable with your clinic and hold faith in them to do the best for you. 

xx


----------

